# Gun Porn



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sig sent me this today.
It isn't fair to dangle these type of things in front of a gun whore.





__





Problems occurred when retrieving your information






app.e.sigsauer.com


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

226 or 229
Which would you choose and why?
Not a huge difference in size. 229 is slightly shorter. 
Frame is nearly identical.


----------

